# Summer 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

A bunch of us were chatting about a spring meet and greet the other night so I figured to start a thread. I heard that the idea of a booze cruise would be a logistical nightmare but I'm open to anything. Sniper was talking maybe a pig roast or some such thing in central Ma. Maybe a shoot in western Ma if SOT was up for it..
Ideas, dates????


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

I would like to go have not been able to make the other ones although they seemed like a good time


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

We need name tags or something this time. needs to be planned better to meet each other easier. We all know what happened during the last one


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



npd_323 said:


> We need name tags or something this time. needs to be planned better to meet each other easier. We all know what happened during the last one


hey! the rest of us did fine!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



npd_323 said:


> We need name tags or something this time. needs to be planned better to meet each other easier. We all know what happened during the last one


It was not their fault that you got lost at the door.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



rocksy1826 said:


> hey! the rest of us did fine!


Notoriously so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



justanotherparatrooper said:


> A bunch of us were chatting about a spring meet and greet the other night so I figured to start a thread. I heard that the idea of a booze criuse would be a logistical nightmare but Im open to anything. Sniper was talking maybe a pig roast or some such thing in central Ma. Maybe a shoot in western Ma if SOT was up for it..
> Ideas, dates????


Eagle was the one who had mentioned possibly inviting us all to an annual pigroast he attends..........

I said we should meet at a Park n Ride that is convenient for everyone and that we should have a bus bring us around Boston to a few bars..........


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



kwflatbed said:


> It was not their fault that you got lost at the door.


I did not get lost I just could not find them. Every one I went up to and said "Gil?" Looked at me as if I had 3 heads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

glad to see there is so much interest in getting together !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

No kidding....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

looks like its me, you, Mikey, Eagle, NPD, and Ken............. STAND BYYYYYYYYYYYY. HAhahahaaa.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



Sniper said:


> looks like its me, you, Mikey, Eagle, NPD, and Ken............. STAND BYYYYYYYYYYYY. HAhahahaaa.


That's a crew and a half!!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

if you really want to organize some thing good then we need to make a form for members here to fill out then we know who is coming then you can pick up name takes at the front door that will be on a table...and we can work out some other things


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

I do not think we need name tags at the front doop but if someone could call the place we go to ahead of time so at least when one of us gets there the staff of the place can direct us to where everyone is.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



npd_323 said:


> I did not get lost I just could not find them. Every one I went up to and said "Gil?" Looked at me as if I had 3 heads.


Maybe we were hiding from you :mrgreen:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



SinePari said:


> Maybe we were hiding from you :mrgreen:


I thought about that


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

I suggest Boston Billiards over by Fenway.......... I have a connection there to facilitate everything if no one has a better idea........ Pool and Booze....... SOT can scale the Green Monstah and fire a rocket from inside Fenway !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

I'd come just to see SOT sliding down the green monsta! ::kur-plunk:: ::splat::

_BOSTON (AP) - The Green Monster is no more, destroyed in what experts believe was a small thermonuclear explosion. While the authorities are not sure who or what is responsible for the destruction of the landmark, NEST teams have been seen deploying to way way in Western Mass..._


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

:L: :L:


JoninNH said:


> I'd come just to see SOT sliding down the green monsta!
> 
> _BOSTON (AP) - The Green Monster is no more, destroyed in what experts believe was a small thermonuclear explosion. While the authorities are not sure who or what is responsible for the destruction of the landmark, NEST teams have been seen deploying to way way in Western Mass..._


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*



Sniper said:


> I suggest Boston Billiards over by Fenway.......... I have a connection there to facilitate everything if no one has a better idea........ Pool and Booze....... SOT can scale the Green Monstah and fire a rocket from inside Fenway !!!!!!!!!


Pool is cool


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Spring meet and greet*

and hot STAFF................ LOL


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

You can come and shoot and eat, you can come and eat and drink booze, but you can't come and drink booze and then shoot...but you can shoot, then eat then drink booze.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

that would be cool to have it at a gun club... we can have a contest for top gun


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*



SOT_II said:


> You can come and shoot and eat, you can come and eat and drink booze, but you can't come and drink booze and then shoot...but you can shoot, then eat then drink booze.


...i think i followed that train of thought.

I may or may not be in depending on when.

I can't play pool for shit when I'm drunk.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

I want in, I'm fairly new, but I want in.....

Getting lost? How hard is to find the table full of guys (possibly girls too) with crew cuts and cop-staches......Though I hope the girls aren't sporting the crew cuts and or cop-staches...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Ohhh some of the girls are more manly than the men...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

I want that russian chick to be there!!!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

I'd love to join in on the fun! :fun:

Won't be around for most of March though. I'll be in Australia for the World Police & Fire Games!! :jump:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Ken, I'll have no problem relieving you of all that cash myself!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Whoa! Maybe we'll clear out Landsdowne St and have a good 'ol fashioned 50 paces...a-la Tombstone!


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

If there's firearms involved Pac may have to make an appearance. The only way to settle this properly is with Simunitions. 15 paces turn and fire. Lethal hits only. I'm game if you are.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

paintballing would be sick


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

that sounds interesting


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

While I love paintball? I think I may be a little afraid of paintballing with you guys


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

There will be NO painting of balls at my house!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*



SOT_II said:


> There will be NO painting of balls at my house!


but.... that's the whole purpose of edible body paint!!!!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

raspberry jello is yummy


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Ok i'll wrestle the women in the jello. I'm not scared.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Will camcorders be allowed? Masscops Gone Wild?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

OK guys its warmin up....lets do this thing


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

i say a paintball event would be fun

either that or we can have a big cook out at a pond like buckmasters in westwood and have a good day of fishing but that would ahve to wait till the fall .. bigger fish


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

I like the idea of paying guns over at SOT's...and a pig roast. Maybe we could do both, but like SOT said: no drinks til after the shooting is done and the firearms are secured.

And I promise I won't bring my former bride to embarrass USMC5811 and JoninNH with her rifle...

</IMG>


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

ill play a little airsoft


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

LIke I said before, Doesnt matter where or when, I'll be there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

too much planning and not enough action !!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

indeed


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

You all pick a date, my schedule is flexible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Depending on the date, count me in.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Aww, now you need to come West!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*



mr.anttrax said:


> Aww, now you need to come West!!


 Intriquing idea brother but I think Las Vegas is a little too far west for this. Be safe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Question: is it only MassCOPS who are gathering, or anyone from this board?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*



Jeepy said:


> Question: is it only MassCOPS who are gathering, or anyone from this board?


 If its like the last one , there was non-leo there.I cant imagine any whackers showing up, theyd get crucified. Was a good time from my perspective, have to ask one of the others if you want to know from a leo perspective.Involves alcohol so all attendees have to be 21.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*



USMCMP5811 said:


> No Whackers allowed........ :mrgreen:


So Ken, you won't be joining the festivities? haha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

*Advertising Slogan for the Masscops Meet & Greet:*
_You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy..._


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*



KozmoKramer said:


> *Advertising Slogan for the Masscops Meet & Greet:*
> _You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy..._


Obi Wan...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Wow kate, that just cut right to the bone.......P:


just playin little buddy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Bump


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Spring 2007 Masscops Meet and Greet!*

Summer maybe.......... LOL


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Someone just get out a calandar and throw a dart ....we can all just meet up at SOT's


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Is his retinal scanner installed yet ?????


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Lol, some good ideas. I went to this place last time I was home. Go Karts and booze, I'll nevah grow up. Just another option for ya:http://www.f1boston.com/private_parties_events_services.asp


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Summer Meet and Greet sounds good...let me know in advance when and where so that I can take the time off....


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll be home for vacation in mid-July if you happen to wait that long.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

After the last one, my probation officer said I couldn't attend them anymore.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> After the last one, my probation officer said I couldn't attend them anymore.


*bring her WITH you:mrgreen: ...we'll behave *


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I've got a ton of woods behind my house, all I gotta do is ask the landowner if we could play paintball. (dont cross the powerlines otherwise your gonna have a loooong walk until you hit the water of the quabbin). We could have a hell of a bbq, plus its in central mass so it would be an equal commute for everyone.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

works for me SE....SET A DATE


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

screamineagle said:


> I've got a ton of woods behind my house, all I gotta do is ask the landowner if we could play paintball. (dont cross the powerlines otherwise your gonna have a loooong walk until you hit the water of the quabbin). We could have a hell of a bbq, plus its in central mass so it would be an equal commute for everyone.


I have a buddy that runs a paintball place in uxbridge ma its south central and im sure we could get a good deal if you wanted to go out there


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Bump


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey admin, you might as well remove this thread, obviously it aint gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Summer does't sound like a good time for most people


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Let's make it happen !!!!!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

My summer is all booked up. I can't even fit my ex in for a night of illicit romance...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm on vacation until mid-August, after that it would be tough to get a night off.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I'm on vacation until mid-August, after that it would be tough to get a night off.


you want me to call ElChiefo for your night off ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> you want me to call ElChiefo for your night off ??


My two-week summer vacation period is the only time I can get a night off, so instead of taking my usual week, I'm taking both weeks this year. Even if I sit on the couch and do nothing, it beats going into that place.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Social life??? What's that???


----------

